# We are sailing



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, back in November, we introduced ourselves on this forum and said we'd like to spend more time in Spain in the future. Over the past couple of weeks, there's been a lot of talk between Mrs S and I, which has resulted in a ferry booking for September this year. The plan is still to only stay until early December and then back to UK for three months and then back out to Spain again and so forth. So, sometime a little before that, we'll be handing in our notice and getting ready to set sail.

I think it's fair to say that I've been the keenest of us to be doing this, with Mrs S a fraction less so, as she has grandchildren to think about but she's been brilliant and when the decision was made to do it, I was the one holding off making the booking. I can't really say why but the sense of liberation is growing by the minute. 

Anyway, there's lots to be done and the information posted by others before us has been invaluable, so thanks for that and hear's to more slow walking.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Buenos suerte. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

what ferry are you getting & what date will you be sailing?


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Swerve said:


> Buenos suerte. Good luck and keep us posted.


Thanks very much and we will.


SandraP	what ferry are you getting & what date will you be sailing?

Portsmouth to Bilbao on September 13th. We're working our passage to Spain. I will be in the engine room and Mrs S is supposed to be on the bridge.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Time seems to be dragging a little but we've started to get things together for the drive down through Spain. 
There seems to be some conflicting information on various sites, so we've erred on the side of caution.

Light deflectors, beam benders or waste of time, depending on who you speak to.

Reflective jackets (two) in yellow.

Warning triangle (two). One is the requirement but two are recommended to be on the safe side.

Bulb kit, which isn't a requirement in Spain apparently but just in case the ferry gets cancelled in December and we end up driving through France. 

Mrs S has been listing other larger items to go in the car and assures me it will be full but none of these will be a legal requirement.

Does anyone have any tips or ideas they think could be useful? 

Anyway, 140 days to go. Just time to throw in a two week holiday to Spain in May.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The slow walkers said:


> Time seems to be dragging a little but we've started to get things together for the drive down through Spain.
> There seems to be some conflicting information on various sites, so we've erred on the side of caution.
> 
> Light deflectors, beam benders or waste of time, depending on who you speak to. Mandatory 'till you replate
> ...


If you wear spectacles, then you must carry a spare in the car.

... and don't forget all the vehicle documentation.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

If you wear spectacles, then you must carry a spare in the car.

... and don't forget all the vehicle documentation.

Good call, especially about the glasses. Thank you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> If you wear spectacles, then you must carry a spare in the car.
> 
> ... and don't forget all the vehicle documentation.
> 
> Good call, especially about the glasses. Thank you.


How about something good to listen to in the car as you are driving down - Spanish music. I'm not much of an expert but I love Concierto de Aranjuez






Maybe someone can recommend something more upbeat.

PS You can click on Reply with Quote...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Bulb kit, which isn't a requirement in Spain apparently but just in case the ferry gets cancelled in December and we end up driving through France. Mandatory in Spain!!!!


To my surprise - not so! 

According to the RAC...



> *Lights (It is no longer compulsory for vehicles to carry a set of spare bulbs and the tools to fit them)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> If you wear spectacles, then you must carry a spare in the car.
> 
> ... and don't forget all the vehicle documentation.


I think the glasses thing changed along with the spare bulbs. This from the DGT
El equipamiento obligatorio... y el aconsejado
So it's reflective jacket x 2 (or for each person out of the car)
Triangles x 2
Spare tyre AND REPAIR KIT
Chains (when needed)


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> How about something good to listen to in the car as you are driving down - Spanish music. I'm not much of an expert but I love Concierto de Aranjuez
> 
> Paco de LucÃ*a Concierto de Aranjuez Part2 - YouTube
> 
> ...


I think we'll try this when were on the terrace in Spain, it might be a bit too relaxing for driving. 

Caro Emerald is pretty upbeat and I've recently discovered Camel from the 70's. The group and not the cigarettes.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

We fitted a box to the roof of our car, but had to then pay extra on the ferry and some ferries cannot accommodate the extra height, so be aware. Also, our sailing back in March from Bilbao to Portsmouth was cancelled due to bad weather in the Bay of Biscay and we had to drive up to Le Havre in France because we could not get another dog friendly cabin. All good fun! We foud the motorways in France and Spain to be excellent - far better than here in Britain I think.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the glasses thing changed along with the spare bulbs. This from the DGT
> El equipamiento obligatorio... y el aconsejado
> So it's reflective jacket x 2 (or for each person out of the car)
> Triangles x 2
> ...


Yeh, I wasn't sure about the bulbs as it's now impossible for Joe Public to change some bulbs as they are integrated into the light cluster.

However, I am VERY sure about the spectacles. It's on your licence and is an EU law (not just Spain).


I hadn't heard about the REPAIR KIT. Your link says spare WHEEL (not tyre please) *OR *repair kit not AND.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Yeh, I wasn't sure about the bulbs as it's now impossible for Joe Public to change some bulbs as they are integrated into the light cluster.
> 
> However, I am VERY sure about the spectacles. It's on your licence and is an EU law (not just Spain).
> 
> ...


Spare glasses are no longer obligatory (but definitely advisable). See section 5.4 of the latest rules from the DGT.



> Si utiliza gafas graduadas es aconsejable llevar unas de repuesto.


http://www.dgt.es/Galerias/el-trafi...especiales/doc/Navidades201314Consejos_IV.pdf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Spare glasses are no longer obligatory (but definitely advisable). See section 5.4 of the latest rules from the DGT.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dgt.es/Galerias/el-trafi...especiales/doc/Navidades201314Consejos_IV.pdf


Yes, I read that too.
Cue posts about Spain vs. the EU and what Spain can do vs. what the EU can do...
Anticipating that here is some info about EU directives, regulations etc
EUROPA - Regulations, Directives and other acts


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yeh, I wasn't sure about the bulbs as it's now impossible for Joe Public to change some bulbs as they are integrated into the light cluster.
> 
> However, I am VERY sure about the spectacles. It's on your licence and is an EU law (not just Spain).
> 
> ...


Sorry about the tyre/ wheel business. 
Good point about the


> *OR* REPAIR KIT


 which I hadn't noticed. Our car which was new about 2 years ago has a repair kit included but indeed, no spare wheel.
PS the only reason I put REPAIR KIT in capital letters was because it seemed unusual and nobody had mentioned it.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, according to the countdown, it's 16 days until we set sail for a three month stay in Spain. It's been a while since we wrote but so much has been happening. Both Mrs S and I have thrown off the shackles and retired and in doing so, have discovered that neither of us knew how we had the time to have worked. It's been non stop since retiring but has made the time go very quickly. So much so that we haven't really had too much time to get excited about our trip. We do however, sit down in the evenings and realise how fortunate we are to have the chance to spend more time in such a wonderful country. We know it's not a full time move but for Mrs S to leave children and grandchildren will be a new experience and one, which I hope, will not be too painful for her. To help with this, facetime has been set up and tested and I think, while Mrs S is doing that, I will have to access beer time. 

As for the trip, there's a list of all the things we need and think we need, which has been tweaked, items crossed out, question marks put next to some and late additions too. As we've holidayed there many times before, we already have a few things in the house but Mrs S felt that it needed more to make it more of a home, so, we'll see how all that goes. All the bits for driving mentioned earlier have been bought and set aside, including two warning triangles. I only mention this because, since buying them, I've found TWO warning triangles whilst having a mooch around in the garage. Not both in the same place but found they were and about three weeks apart.

So, were looking forward to a more relaxed way of life, including,
watching the sun go down, while the swallows and swifts provide a fantastic flying display. 
Walking around and through the village, with almost every local saying "hola".
Ice cream on the seafront at Torre de Mar.
No alarm clock.

And of course, a fair bit of slow walking. 

Hasta la vista.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Enjoyed that post. I can sense your excitement / anticipation. All the very best for your big new adventure


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Upon arrival, should you feel the need to meet and exchange ideas, we are happy to visit. We know Torre well (as does Lynne) - we live a bit further along the coast in Torrox campo. We've been here 6 years and have learned so much in that time and we are always happy to pass on any advice needed. Good luck and bon voyage (what is that in Spanish I wonder? - Someone will tell me)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Upon arrival, should you feel the need to meet and exchange ideas, we are happy to visit. We know Torre well (as does Lynne) - we live a bit further along the coast in Torrox campo. We've been here 6 years and have learned so much in that time and we are always happy to pass on any advice needed. Good luck and bon voyage (what is that in Spanish I wonder? - Someone will tell me)


¡Buen viaje!

Always nice to see new people moving to the beautiful Axarquia region, good choice!

There will be a couple of local events coming up which the Slow Walkers may like to look in on, the annual Real Féria de San Miguel in Vélez-Málaga from 28 September to 2 October (the afternoon events take place in the town centre and the night time ones at the Féria ground near the El Ingenio shopping centre), and a new Food Trucks event which is to be held in the Plaza de la Constitución on 7 8 and 9 October, with free concerts.

http://velezmalaga.es/index.php?mod=noticias&id=3549


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

All the best for a safe trip Mr and Mrs S , sound like you are organised ! Dont forget lots of water and a bit of food in the car too, safe journey and enjoy your 3 months ;-)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> ¡Buen viaje!
> 
> Always nice to see new people moving to the beautiful Axarquia region, good choice!
> 
> ...


Ouch - I got your name wrong - many apologies. My neighbour is called Lynne so that's why. Sorry Lynn....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Ouch - I got your name wrong - many apologies. My neighbour is called Lynne so that's why. Sorry Lynn....


No worries, I'm not precious about it! I have quite an unusual surname and you wouldn't believe the variations I've been addressed by.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> Well, according to the countdown, it's 16 days until we set sail for a three month stay in Spain. It's been a while since we wrote but so much has been happening. Both Mrs S and I have thrown off the shackles and retired and in doing so, have discovered that neither of us knew how we had the time to have worked. It's been non stop since retiring but has made the time go very quickly. So much so that we haven't really had too much time to get excited about our trip. We do however, sit down in the evenings and realise how fortunate we are to have the chance to spend more time in such a wonderful country. We know it's not a full time move but for Mrs S to leave children and grandchildren will be a new experience and one, which I hope, will not be too painful for her. To help with this, facetime has been set up and tested and I think, while Mrs S is doing that, I will have to access beer time.
> 
> As for the trip, there's a list of all the things we need and think we need, which has been tweaked, items crossed out, question marks put next to some and late additions too. As we've holidayed there many times before, we already have a few things in the house but Mrs S felt that it needed more to make it more of a home, so, we'll see how all that goes. All the bits for driving mentioned earlier have been bought and set aside, including two warning triangles. I only mention this because, since buying them, I've found TWO warning triangles whilst having a mooch around in the garage. Not both in the same place but found they were and about three weeks apart.
> 
> ...


Lovely.
Good luck to you and Mrs. S.
Enjoy lots!


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you to Rabbitcat, thrax, Lynn R, Maureen 47 & Pesky Wesky for your good wishes, advice, entertainment info and offers to meet. Mrs S was pleased because I was initially lost for words but normal service has now resumed.

As I said earlier, we've been so busy, that we hadn't really had the time to get excited but your replies have rekindled this and we're all smiles and chatting away about everything from the ferry (1st timers,) staying in Bilbao and the subsequent drive down. There's a space in the spare room with various items to pack in the car, which already looks too much but I'm sure they will fit in, one way or another. I would mention a few of the items but it would sound very much like the Generation game, except, there's no cuddly toy or sliding doors. 

Once again thank you from us both for your replies, which are very much appreciated.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> Thank you to Rabbitcat, thrax, Lynn R, Maureen 47 & Pesky Wesky for your good wishes, advice, entertainment info and offers to meet. Mrs S was pleased because I was initially lost for words but normal service has now resumed.
> 
> As I said earlier, we've been so busy, that we hadn't really had the time to get excited but your replies have rekindled this and we're all smiles and chatting away about everything from the ferry (1st timers,) staying in Bilbao and the subsequent drive down. There's a space in the spare room with various items to pack in the car, which already looks too much but I'm sure they will fit in, one way or another. I would mention a few of the items but it would sound very much like the Generation game, except, there's no cuddly toy or sliding doors.
> 
> Once again thank you from us both for your replies, which are very much appreciated.


I suppose you haven't got time, but Bilbao's a nice place to walk around. It used to be a very industrial ship building / port city, but that's all gone now and they've done up the area by the river around by the Guggenheim museum. There's a tram that you can take, you can go around the "siete calles" which is the old part of the city and go to lots of bars and have excellent red wine and amazing pintxos (Basque equivalent of tapas)!
But the best thing from Bilbao is my husband.

PS I don't know, but I think you have to be careful on the ferry because you can end up spending a fortune...


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I suppose you haven't got time, but Bilbao's a nice place to walk around. It used to be a very industrial ship building / port city, but that's all gone now and they've done up the area by the river around by the Guggenheim museum. There's a tram that you can take, you can go around the "siete calles" which is the old part of the city and go to lots of bars and have excellent red wine and amazing pintxos (Basque equivalent of tapas)!
> But the best thing from Bilbao is my husband.
> 
> PS I don't know, but I think you have to be careful on the ferry because you can end up spending a fortune...


All being well, we should get to Bilbao sometime mid afternoon and we've booked two nights in Bilbao, so will certainly have time for a look round. We thought that as it's a retirement trip, we wouldn't just get off the ferry and tire ourselves out, driving all the way down in one go, especially as we've never visited the city before. The old town sounds perfect for sitting and people watching, whilst enjoying the food and drink.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> All being well, we should get to Bilbao sometime mid afternoon and we've booked two nights in Bilbao, so will certainly have time for a look round. We thought that as it's a retirement trip, we wouldn't just get off the ferry and tire ourselves out, driving all the way down in one go, especially as we've never visited the city before. The old town sounds perfect for sitting and people watching, whilst enjoying the food and drink.


Not too many terrazas in the old part as they are narrow busy (with people) streets, but there are some.









You can go to La Plaza Nueva which is in the same area too









And especially recommended is Alma Botxera at _Barrenkale Kalea 10,_ a place where they mix a mean Martini, which happens to be a favourite of mine.

Just remembered this post from an old thread


> There are 2 places I always recommend in Bilbao for eats.
> Pintxos - El Monty, Heros 16
> Restaurant - El Marques, Juan Ajuriaguerra, 13 Bilbao. Tiny, but excellent.
> They are opposite each other and pretty near the Guggenheim. I prefer the Museo de Bellas Artes to the Guggenheim and it's in a nice park that you can hang out in too.
> Inicio | Museo de Bellas Artes de Bilbao


 From http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/164300-pa-s-vasco-cantabria-holiday.html


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

The slow walkers said:


> Thank you to Rabbitcat, thrax, Lynn R, Maureen 47 & Pesky Wesky for your good wishes, advice, entertainment info and offers to meet. Mrs S was pleased because I was initially lost for words but normal service has now resumed.
> 
> As I said earlier, we've been so busy, that we hadn't really had the time to get excited but your replies have rekindled this and we're all smiles and chatting away about everything from the ferry (1st timers,) staying in Bilbao and the subsequent drive down. There's a space in the spare room with various items to pack in the car, which already looks too much but I'm sure they will fit in, one way or another. I would mention a few of the items but it would sound very much like the Generation game, except, there's no cuddly toy or sliding doors.
> 
> Once again thank you from us both for your replies, which are very much appreciated.


Don't forget to pack the Stugeron 15 Travel sickness pills - they are a life saver when it comes to avoiding Sea
sickness on the car ferry, as you will be at least 24 hours at sea crossing an ( at times ) choppy sea in the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Williams2 said:


> Don't forget to pack the Stugeron 15 Travel sickness pills - they are a life saver when it comes to avoiding Sea
> sickness on the car ferry, as you will be at least 24 hours at sea crossing an ( at times ) choppy sea in the Bay of Biscay.


Thanks for the tip, will look into that. I've bought a pressure wristband for Mrs S but the tablets will be a useful addition. 
How times change. I remember many moons ago, travelling with the RAF on a North Sea Ferry, when the sea was extremely rough. There was initially a resident trio playing but had been cut down to a duo because the drummer raced off (twice) to the toilets and didn't come back after the second visit. I thought I'd feel seasick too but it turns out beer kept me upright. I don't think I'll rely on history though.

ps The band (duo) played on.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not too many terrazas in the old part as they are narrow busy (with people) streets, but there are some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips on places to go, they all look very tempting. We're really looking forward to exploring the city.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck in your new adventure and thanks for introducing me to Caro Emeral what a great sound


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roy C said:


> Good luck in your new adventure and thanks for introducing me to Caro Emeral what a great sound


Ohhh, she's good!
Thanks for that slow walkers


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Should be re titled, We have sailed.
Well, it's been a while since we arrived but we made it down to the Axarquia and what a good journey it was. We started from Portsmouth and not having done this ferry route before, were pleasantly surprised at how easy it all was. Embarkation was quick and painless and the cabin was clean and adequate. I should add that the first available ferry was the "Economie" option and for us, it was fine. No frills but had somewhere to eat and sleep, which was what we needed. Anyway, the sea seemed to get a little rougher as we progressed and the amount of bouncing from side to side down the corridors gave us an indication of the increases. Sitting in the cabin, I thought the light had reflected on my glasses but Mrs S thought it was maybe a flashing light on the ferry but on closer inspection, it turned out to be copious amounts of lightning. There was no need to count any pause to see how far away the storm was because the thunderclap came immediately afterwards. So, in the eye of the storm, it was time to turn in (single beds) but not to sleep, as the boat had now added the side to side option, which meant we were sliding up and down our beds, which was awkward for me but spare a thought for Mrs S, who is a few inches shorter than me and so had further to travel. But, we survived but not without the addition of some sloe gin. 

Disembarking at Bilbao was quick and painless and we'd booked two nights in a hotel a short walk out of Bilbao. After parking in what was described online as secure parking, which turned out to be even more secure than a cold war shelter, we unpacked, showered and wondered why we still felt like we were on the boat. Still, we walked off in a zig-zag direction and into Bilbao. It was early evening and so decided just to visit the old quarter and after walking the narrow streets (still from side to side) we found the Plaza Nueva and settled in the Bar Bilbao. For those that don't know, it's a small bar, serving pinxtos and it was a very welcome stop off. A couple of coffees and a couple of very nice pinxtos before Mrs S went for a fino and I decided to have my first taste of Patxaran. We were looking at each other as the barman firstly picked up a large brandy style glass and proceeded to pour and pour and pour. I wasn't going to wimp out and say bastante and so, when he reached about half full, he stopped. All I can say is, it's warming and very very good. Mrs S took time out from her fino to try it and echoed my sentiments. Deciding against another round we walked out to the plaza, still with a slight sense of being at sea and possibly the alcohol. It must have been around 7pm and it was busy with children playing football, riding small bikes and generally being happy and all under the supervision of parents and or grandparents, who were also socialising with other grown ups there. We sat down nearby and talked about how you were very unlikely to see anything like this in the UK. We have a park near us in the UK and we sometimes take the grandchildren but there's never more than one or two other children there. 

The next day, we walked into Bilbao and took in the sights as well as again, enjoying some pinxtos, this time at Cafe Iruna, which looks quite ordinary from the outside but is beautifully decorated inside. There's two halfs, one for sit down dining and the other for pinxtos, coffee and the odd cerveza or two. After this, the weather took a turn for the worse and so we called it an early night, in preparation for the journey south

Driving away from Bilbao on a quiet motorway, we made good time and took in the wonderful and changing scenery. We'd heard that you're never far from a petrol station and I have to say, that it's very true. We didn't check the mileage but even if your fuel warning light came on, there would be no need to panic, you'd easily make the next filling station. I wimped out and took the motorway around Madrid, which was fine until we reached the junction, when it really did turn in Wacky Races, overtaking and undertaking, possibly at the same time but we made it out and are here to tell the tale. 
We stopped about two thirds of the way down from Bilbao at pre-booked isolated hotel near Santa Cruz De Mudela. The reasoning was that if we couldn't get secure parking, then an out of the way place was the next best thing. Wide sweeping plains with mountains in the distance, the scenery could easily have been like in a spaghetti western. The interior was also fantastic but the majority of other guests could have made it into a spaghetti zombie movie. Moving on, which we did the next day at the earliest opportunity, we drove the final leg and after getting some food shopping, finally arrived at the house. Adding the two journeys together, it rounded up to 10 hours, 600 miles, fourteen Osborne bulls, 11 windmills, nor disagreements and a bottle of champagne in the fridge on arrival. We've now been here just over 6 weeks but that's for another time, if anyone would like to know.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The slow walkers said:


> We've now been here just over 6 weeks but that's for another time, if anyone would like to know.


Yes please, we all like to hear about how people are settling in and their first impressions of their new home. I do like the way you write, by the way, you express yourself so well, very descriptive and funny too.

Glad you enjoyed your journey and all went well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You will be surprised at how quickly time flies here. You have been her 6 weeks, we will have been here 8 years on Friday and we just don't know where the time has gone.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Yes please, we all like to hear about how people are settling in and their first impressions of their new home. I do like the way you write, by the way, you express yourself so well, very descriptive and funny too.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your journey and all went well.


I echo that


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Yes please, we all like to hear about how people are settling in and their first impressions of their new home. I do like the way you write, by the way, you express yourself so well, very descriptive and funny too.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your journey and all went well.


Thanks Lynn for your kind words and to Pesky for the echo. I started writing the first instalment a few days after arriving but it's taken this long to finish off albeit a little hastily and with some bits left out but I will get to work on part two.

Baldi, you're right about the time flying. When we stayed for two week stints, that went fast enough and the six weeks have literally flown by.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

A great post and enjoyable read. We are just back from Axarquia, our favourite place were we have been going for years. We just got pipped at the post on a property in Algarobbo that had been on for quite a while and somebody bought just as we made our initial offer. It had been featured on A Place in the Sun and was a lovely house but hey ho, we're back again shortly and will purchase.

I will be watching out for your next installment, so get writing 

All the best to you both on your new adventure.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Roy when we visited Algarbo we loved it too-but parts were very hilly esp bit that brought you up to the chapel. Axarquia is an amazing region


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Roy when we visited Algarbo we loved it too-but parts were very hilly esp bit that brought you up to the chapel. Axarquia is an amazing region


True Rabbit, how is your search going?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well...........



See new thread!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

The slow walkers said:


> Thanks Lynn for your kind words and to Pesky for the echo. I started writing the first instalment a few days after arriving but it's taken this long to finish off albeit a little hastily and with some bits left out but I will get to work on part two.
> 
> Baldi, you're right about the time flying. When we stayed for two week stints, that went fast enough and the six weeks have literally flown by.


Yes welcome to Spain - I see you did the long John O'Groats to Lands End ( and some ) by car in the direction of the Costa's
and all points Andalucia & the Med.
For other newbies - do something different - turn right after leaving the Ferry port whether it be Bilbao or Santander and head along the A8, for all points Cantabria and Asturias, particularly during the summer months - as it's too darned hot down south whereas a 2 to 3 hour car journey tops, will see you in Spain's answer to the West Country with mountains in the background.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Yes welcome to Spain - I see you did the long John O'Groats to Lands End ( and some ) by car in the direction of the Costa's
> and all points Andalucia & the Med.
> For other newbies - do something different - turn right after leaving the Ferry port whether it be Bilbao or Santander and head along the A8, for all points Cantabria and Asturias, particularly during the summer months - as it's too darned hot down south whereas a 2 to 3 hour car journey tops, will see you in Spain's answer to the West Country with mountains in the background.


Except, in our experience, the Galicians are a lot more friendly than the Cornish.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Except, in our experience, the Galicians are a lot more friendly than the Cornish.


There are many friendly natives in Asturias as well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> There are many friendly natives in Asturias as well.


We intended going there for my 75th b'day but I was in hospital with pneumonia so couldn't. It is still on the agenda as is Cantabria which was cancelled because I could not see and therefore could not act as reserve driver. It's a b*gger getting old!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well...........
> 
> 
> 
> See new thread!


Where?


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Williams2 said:


> Yes welcome to Spain - I see you did the long John O'Groats to Lands End ( and some ) by car in the direction of the Costa's
> and all points Andalucia & the Med.
> For other newbies - do something different - turn right after leaving the Ferry port whether it be Bilbao or Santander and head along the A8, for all points Cantabria and Asturias, particularly during the summer months - as it's too darned hot down south whereas a 2 to 3 hour car journey tops, will see you in Spain's answer to the West Country with mountains in the background.


Thanks for the welcome and I can echo your thoughts on Asturias having spent a week there a few years ago. It really is a beautiful part of Spain and to see mountains running almost to the beaches is quite a site but although not sun worshipers, we felt that we'd like more of a guarantee of warmth as we got older. That said, our trip to Asturias in the September was great weather for 6 of the 7 days.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, it's been a while since the last update (I hear cheering) but here it is (booing)

Arrival at the house.
It was mid afternoon and luckily, we managed to find a parking spot a short way from our house but still we had to navigate seven steep steps in each direction as the car was unloaded. The plan was, I would unload the car and drop the items inside the house and Mrs S would move them away from the door each time. This worked a treat and in next to no time, the car was empty and the kitchen area was full. So, we decided to grab a drink and go up to the terrace for a well earned sit down, which is odd because we'd been sitting down for the previous three hours and seven the day before as we drove down but hey ho. The temperature was still high and to look out over the village seemed to take all the tiredness away. After all of our talks and plans, we were finally here, retired and with almost three months to do as we pleased and no alarm clock. It was an odd feeling because before, we'd only ever stayed for two weeks at the most and it still hadn't really sunk in that this was really it. 

A couple of days passed and the house was tidied, things put away, relocated and generally rearranged to suit the longer stay. After that, it was time to go to the next town and take some money from the cash machine. This doesn't sound like a newsworthy event but upon arrival, it was in various pieces and the engineer was busy tinkering around. Ok, we'll just go inside and get some money across the counter. Pablo remembered us from previous visits and said he was pleased that we'd come in because our account had been frozen! It seems a notification was sent out (definitely not to us) asking for account holders to bring in documentation to show how their income is/was derived and the account was completely locked until this was done. He seemed happy that our last P60's would do but they were locked away back in England and guess who had the key? Mrs S produced an oscar winning performance in asking Pablo what we could do in the meantime, as we didn't have too much money with us? He looked conspiritorily around the bank and then said that he would let us draw some money out to be getting on with. I'm not certain there was a wink but something definitely went on and so, armed with 1000 euros, we drove home, with Mrs S wondering what we were going to do and with me saying it'll be alright (I had no real idea if it would be alright but it couldn't be too much of a problem could it?) As it happens, a quick google search gave us the information we needed and urgent e-mail requests were sent to our ex employers resulting in my electronic copy of my P60 being sent within two hours. Mrs S's ex employer (cough NHS cough) had a different understanding of urgent to mine. It seems their way was to flag an e-mail request and put it on the "to do" list. This "to do" list wasn't the same as urgent and actually meant chase me again after one day and again, the day later. Finally, the second P60 arrived and after being checked in the bank, Pablo reopened our account and we could begin relaxing again.
That was until I noticed the floor in the cupboard under the sink was wet and a bit more investigation found a small leak in the pipe under said sink. I had the number of a Spanish plumber, who said he'd come out later that day. This he did and after hiding in the cupboard, said it was the hot water feed and showed me a close up picture of the pipe with about seven small holes in it. Apparently, copper pipes concreted in are a recipe for problems but he managed to sort it out, albeit with the advice that we'd likely get more problems in the future. A total of 40 euros changed hands and he stayed to have a coffee and gave us some advice when asked about re-positioning the electric water heater, shower etc. 


So, bank and water pipes sorted, we got down to relaxing in earnest and we took to it very easily indeed. I suppose we were still in transition from holiday to longer stay but having meals later than in the UK started almost straight away and being carefree, found ourselves staying up to midnight on a regular basis and that's early apparently as the church bells don't stop chiming the hour until midnight has been and gone. 
We've been out and about, enjoying the sun and the scenery, Mrs S has been on facetime and has been seen wandering around the house, Ipad in hand, seemingly talking to herself but showing her children around. We had a visit from daughter and grand daughter, which was nice and the local people were very friendly to them, I think this was because because the grand daughter and Mrs S are both redheads, as am I although I don't have any hair, just a red head. Most evenings, we have a stroll around the outside of the village, sit and watch the gorgeous sunsets, while waving at the passing cars after they have tooted, even though we have no idea who they are.



We don't have a swimming pool but Mrs S smuggled a paddling pool out in case things got overwhelmingly hot. There was a small debate, as Mrs S said it should have water in it, whereas, my mind pictured baked beans, neither option was adopted and it remains in the cupboard, maybe for next year.
We had a minor attack of flies and Mrs S bought two fly swats from the shop, which were in the shape of a hand. Amusing but it was uncanny how the fly managed to be just above any one of the fingers, when a strike was made. Plus the plastic became a bit brittle and pieces would fly off, to a point that one of the hands was left with one finger and it was the middle finger. I'm not sure if that was a gesture from the fly world but I wish I'd taken a picture.

Last Sunday evening, we took a stroll around the village and ended up on our usual bench, looking towards the distant sea and the mountain in the other direction. We could hear the odd gun shot or three, which isn't unusual but then more shots, seemingly closer. The air was filled with gunshots from near and far, Then closer still until we saw a guy with three dogs in the valley below, wandering through the bushes, before crouching to let loose at something. We began walking back and saw him on the other side of the valley, scouring the hillside before an almighty bang right below us and another guy with a medium size howitzer joining in the action. They exchanged brief pleasantries before both returning to the hunt and we walked home, to the sound of gunshots and happily, no screams of pain.

With 10 days to go until we sail back, the time has just flown by and yet, when we think of what we've done, it's hard to recall, yet we've never just sat around and done nothing. Walks in the hills, trips to the coast for the best ice cream and to the bakers for tuna empanada from the smiliest shop assistant ever. We've been there many times and the girl always has the happiest outlook.

So, how have we found the time here? For me, I can't believe how quickly the time has gone, I can't believe Mrs S coped with me without resorting to violence or poisoning. Seriously though, we've never spent so much time together but we've got on so well. For Mrs S, missing the children/grand children was her worry but she say's that it wasn't as bad as she thought and is now much more positive about spending a similar amount of time here again, so, the three month cycle looks promising. In fact, just the other evening, she was saying that it will be odd being back in the UK, where the weather and the views will be less spectacular. What Mrs S hasn't missed is the beginning of Christmas in the UK shops in October/November and the subsequent Christmas bombardment, with so many people running around like headless turkeys, which will be nothing like being in Spain, where it all seems so laid back and far less commercial. Amazing is a word that I think is overused nowadays but for our time in Spain, it's very apt. 

Saludos.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

There were a few photos to go with the above but they lost their way.

Spanish plumber playing hide and seek (badly)








Just two of the may fantastic sunsets


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading that, the "red head" bit made me laugh out loud! Really, you ought to try writing one of those books about a new life in Spain, or a weekly column for one of the free expat papers or something, because you definitely have the knack.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks very much Lynn, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> I really enjoyed reading that, the "red head" bit made me laugh out loud! Really, you ought to try writing one of those books about a new life in Spain, or a weekly column for one of the free expat papers or something, because you definitely have the knack.


I have to agree with you there, very entertaining read, I laughed out loud at a couple of bits too.
The SW's...please don't stop keeping us informed of your new life in Spain because as Lynn says you definitely do have the knack of keeping readers entertained til the end.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you so much and as with Lynn, the cheque's in the post.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Very entertaining!

Re fly swats, find yourself one of the battery-operated tennis rackets. They will fry your fly in mid-air and keep you fit as you practise your backhand volleys. Sold in all Chinese bazaars.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> Very entertaining!
> 
> Re fly swats, find yourself one of the battery-operated tennis rackets. They will fry your fly in mid-air and keep you fit as you practise your backhand volleys. Sold in all Chinese bazaars.


Thank you and for the tip on the tennis rackets.

Mrs S will have to try and get one as the last time I visited a Chinese bazaar, there were language difficulties and I almost ended up with a second Mrs S.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Very entertaining!
> 
> Re fly swats, find yourself one of the battery-operated tennis rackets. They will fry your fly in mid-air and keep you fit as you practise your backhand volleys. Sold in all Chinese bazaars.


But beware any short circuits don't start to fry you. The Chinese seem to produce electrical equipment with dubious electrics probably, initially for use in China as a means of population control and since their locals have become wise to this, they are now exported to an unsuspecting foreign population. Best fly swatters are available quite cheaply in Mercadona

Thanks for the very entertaining tale of your adventures. More will be most welcome for those of us who have been here so long that the initial days are long forgotten.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> But beware any short circuits don't start to fry you. The Chinese seem to produce electrical equipment with dubious electrics probably, initially for use in China as a means of population control and since their locals have become wise to this, they are now exported to an unsuspecting foreign population. Best fly swatters are available quite cheaply in Mercadona


Baldi, are you seriously suggesting the Chinese would use the power from two AA batteries as a means of population control?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Baldi, are you seriously suggesting the Chinese would use the power from two AA batteries as a means of population control?


They are very cunning those inscrutable Chinese


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I really enjoyed reading that, the "red head" bit made me laugh out loud! Really, you ought to try writing one of those books about a new life in Spain, or a weekly column for one of the free expat papers or something, because you definitely have the knack.


You really have got the knack as Lynn says.
The red head got me too, and I wish you'd taken a photo of the fly swatt

The sunsets are amazing, aren't they?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

A great entertaining read but also with useful info, I think I'll call you the advance party, I can learn a lot from your posts.

PS: Still enjoying Caro Emerald


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you Pesky and yes, the sunsets are amazing and so varied. We've taken loads of pictures and yet, still end up watching another spectacular sunset and saying "Why haven't we got a camera on us?" A friend suggested uploading photos to a stock photo company and I gave it a bash, only to have the photos rejected because the camera was not suitable. (I've been on a hastily built soapbox for the past three days now).

Thanks Roy and glad you're still liking Caro Emerald. (Advance party sounds like something from my previous life).


----------



## Tudor fan (Nov 11, 2016)

Just wanted to I read the whole lot this morning and it was a wonderful read! I'm still in the should I/shouldn't I stage of moving out. Just worried about do we have enough money to retire in and the complete change of lifestyle but your very candid post was really reassuring and helpful! It's nice to know that sensible and loving couples are still the same when in Spain!!! I worry that ill lose my 'English' identity somewhat in Spain if that makes any sense!!! 
Ps I adore caro emerald too!!! Feels very European style so fitting imo!


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Tudor fan said:


> Just wanted to I read the whole lot this morning and it was a wonderful read! I'm still in the should I/shouldn't I stage of moving out. Just worried about do we have enough money to retire in and the complete change of lifestyle but your very candid post was really reassuring and helpful! It's nice to know that sensible and loving couples are still the same when in Spain!!! I worry that ill lose my 'English' identity somewhat in Spain if that makes any sense!!!
> Ps I adore caro emerald too!!! Feels very European style so fitting imo!


Thanks for your comments, much appreciated.

There's so much great information on here about finances, settling in etc etc but it's still a very personal thing, as there are so many variables in each persons situation. A lot of people say that planning for the move is a key consideration and we couldn't agree more.

Learning Spanish was important to us and that is most definitely a work in progress. 

Read the forum contributions, they can be invaluable. 

Another Caro Emerald fan too, nice to hear it. I've noticed no one has come back regarding Camel 

On a musical note, another group I like is The Tragically Hip. "Up to Here" and "Road Apples" are my favourites.

Anyway, we wish you well, whatever you end up doing and wherever you end up doing it.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

"Camel have been acknowledged as one of the principal influences on the neo-progressive rock subgenre which emerged in the 1980s..." and they're still performing in 2016 ! Well I'd never heard of them until tonight. In the 1980s I was still enjoying the 1960s - the best decade ever for the best pop music ever. Listening to a few tracks from Camel on iTunes I was visualising Jethro Tull playing the flute standing on one leg and Jeff Beck on guitar. The guitar playing by Latimer on "Ice" from the album "I Can See Your House From Here" is tremendous. Incidentally I always think of the character "Donald" from TV's Benidorm when reading your hilarious posts.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you for your comment on the sailing post. 

As for Camel, I only found them a short while back but it's nice to know someone else enjoys their music.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, where did the 11 weeks go? 

We've been in one place for more than 24 hours now and feel it's safe to write in the knowledge that we have some grip on reality.

The sailing from Bilbao was an absolute breeze compared to the trip down in September. The sea had turned into a millpond, for which, Mrs S was extremely grateful and the journey seemed to go quite quickly. Apparently, the boat wasn't full and there was a quiet sense of calm all around, apart from piped and very repetitive music just outside the cabin door. The evening was spent, sampling the remaining sloe gin we'd brought with us and watching The Goonies on the laptop. Feeling completely at ease, it wasn't long before sleep took over and the next thing we heard was the tannoy to say we'd be in Portsmouth in 90 minutes.

So, off the ferry and onto the left hand side of the road and made our way, straight out onto the motorway, which was so quick and easy, although it only took another 30 seconds for a lorry to pull out in front of us,causing me to lose a smidgeon of my chill factor. Anyway, we made it onto the A3 and a difference to the autovia in Spain. Wacky races springs to mind but we made it home from Portsmouth a little before midday.

We were welcomed by a dull overcast day and into a freezing cold house. I checked the boiler and it showed that it wanted to reset but wouldn't work, so, out came the laptop. Hopefully the internet was working, which it was. After looking up a troubleshooting guide on the internet, it asked if there was gas to the boiler. Why wouldn't there be? I thought but I asked Mrs S to check the gas hob and lo and behold, no gas! I went outside, into the warm and checked the meter, only to find that the supply had been switched off. On it went and back into the chiller I went, warming myself by jogging up the stairs, the boiler and I had a little chat before the reset was tried again., this time, the light went out and stayed out, I had created fire (of sorts). 

I went downstairs to tell Mrs S, who, by this time, had a number of penguins with her, seemingly acquired while I'd been on boiler duty. We sat down with a cup of tea and unwrapped a penguin each and went through all the mail, 90% of which was junk mail! Eventually, I eventually found a letter to say there were gas pipe renewals in the street between the middle of October and middle of November, which required the gas to houses to be turned off at the meter. Ours was turned off for the work but not put back on, so I called National Grid, who said that it wouldn't have been turned on without the house owner being approached, as there were gas flow checks to be done. Of course, by this time, I'd got the boiler going and we'd reached a temp of 7.5 degrees. The very nice lady then said she would call it a gas leak and get an emergency engineer out to check the flow. The down side to this was that we had to turn off the gas, open the windows, not smoke and not cause any sparks. I could tell this wasn't going down well with Mrs S, who was trying to put on another layer, without much success. The nice lady said an engineer would be there within one to two hours and she then asked me to turn the gas off again and said she would listen while I (didn't) turn the gas off. She then said the engineer would be there within the hour. The plan was to wait half an hour with the heating on and then turn it off but this failed within 10 minutes, when the engineer turned up, asking about a gas leak. All was explained, flow checks carried out and the heating was up and running again. Apparently, a note should have been put through the door by the people carrying out the work, to say the gas had been shut off and why but of course it wasn't. 

Anyway, after unloading the car, we had no more energy left, so sat down, with lots of layers on, waiting for the temperature indoors to go up above the outside temperature. While this was going on, we were surprised when the gloom outside turned to darkness at a little after four 'o' clock. We thought back to Spain, the later sunsets and how our little old white house with thick walls was actually warmer than here. At least it was getting warmer as layer by layer came off, we got back to some kind of reasonable dress code. 

We both woke up in the night (at different times) and had to do a check of the room, to see where we were, which was a little disconcerting but we'd been in four different beds in five nights and neither off us is a rock star, film person or swinger.

We woke in the morning to a warm house and decided we'd have to go shopping as the penguins had eaten everything. The supermarket car park was pretty busy, which wasn't giving us a warm feeling and when we got inside, busy busy busy. Staff with Christmas jumpers on, sign after sign, advertising Christmas this and that. One staff lady had a T-shirt on, which said something along the lines of "Whatever it is you need, I can provide it." My mind raced for all of 5 seconds, before it went somewhere else, picturing myself on the front page of the paper and for all the wrong reasons. It was so busy compared to the shops in Spain, where, as I've said before, it is so less commercialised. It didn't take Mrs S long at all to get frustrated with other shoppers and I have to report that she did throw a chunk of Edam at someone, which wasn't very mature (Boom boom)

On that note, I think it's time I left all you fortunate people to get on with your lives in Spain or wherever else you may be reading. It's time to start planning the next foray, which, good as was, will not involve driving or ferries.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No ferries for me thank goodness!
Christmas has always been much less commercial in Spain I feel, but this year it seems even more so, or is it just a combination of things like watching no telly and buying no presents!!


----------

